# Whey or Casein?



## Mags (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi guys.

At present, I have whey protein with my oats for breakfast, in my post-workout shaken and again in another shake before bed. 

However, I'm thinking of getting a casein protein (the brand I use now has a casein product) - to have with my oats for breakfast, and before I go to bed - in order to fully utilise it's longer-lasting effect etc. However, I'd still keep the whey for my p/w shake. I even thought about mixing them, so there was whey and casein in each one. What do you guys think? Logical idea? 

Cheers.


----------



## evanps (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been thinkin about the same thing. From what I've seen with digestion and availability it makes sense, but I'd like ta hear some opinions too.


----------



## outinfront (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think it sounds like a bad idea to mix them for breakfast, and like you said, keeping your post workout only whey. But mostly your casein should be taken at night before bed, to take advantage of the time release while your sleeping.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2008)

i always use casein before bed.  i like pro peptide(dorian yates approved) or the peptide from extreme formulations.  otherwise i drink whey or a blend like muscle milk


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2008)

Whey at breakfast is deal. Otherwise a blend.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2008)

correct.  because of the 8hrs without food.


----------



## Mags (Jan 17, 2008)

So it'd be best to habve Whey for breakfast, whey post workout, and casein before bed? I would mix some casein in with my post-workout shake, but I don't think I'll need a longer digesting protein, as with my schedule, I'm usually eating my main dinner within an hour/hour and a half after training. However, if you guys think mixing casein in with whey would be a good idea post workout, then I could give it a go.

Cheers.


----------



## 1quick1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would just do half whey half casein in each shake.  

There's been plenty of studies recently of the benefits of casein post workout.  Just don't let people make you think just because you take a casein protein post workout that magically your whey won't be asbsorbed and the protein is just going to sit in your stomach for 6 hours and not hit your muscles.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

i drink a blend post workout.  but straight whey for breakfast, and straight casein before bed.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2008)

Whey for breakfast and Casein before bed. Whey or a blend post workout is fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2008)

To this day, I have never seen a Casein dominant protein mix in any of the supplement stores Ive been to.  Ever.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> To this day, I have never seen a Casein dominant protein mix in any of the supplement stores Ive been to.  Ever.



Here are a couple:

ISS Micellar Matrix
VPX Zero Impact

Even GNC has a few. PM Protein, and I believe their 24-hour protein.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Here are a couple:
> 
> ISS Micellar Matrix
> VPX Zero Impact
> ...



Xtreme Formulations Ultra Peptide


----------

